# Washburn USA Custom Sonic 7 String



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 15, 2005)

OK I just got my Washburn in and as promised here is a quick review. Please be forwarned that my review will not be as detailed as others.


*FEATURES:9.7*
2001 Made in USA Limited Edition Washburn Custom Shop 7 String new NOS w/5 way selector, 2 volume 1 tone, dual Seymour Duncan Invader humbucker pick ups, mahagony body, maple neck, 22 jumbo frets with rosewood board with the Buzz Feiten system. 18:1 Grover tuners. Licsensed Floyd.
Industrial Silver Finish w/ a metallic purple border. Wierd shape but its well balanced ...also the most comfortable guitar I have for sitting.
Washburn fitted aluminium flight case. Oh the reason I'm giving it a 9.7 is because the volume controls through me for a loop, I always reach for the nearest one, but that controls the neck pups...I know, I know but hey!

*SOUND 9.9*

OK first off, when I got this guitar in, it wasn't set up at all...the trem was on an angle and the action was high...so I adjusted it...I also did something I shouldn't have, I raised the pups HIGH (if anyone has seen these pups they'll know that the cap screws are HUGE). Also on the same day that I received this guitar, I also received my compressor and eq pedal...so don't be a fool like I was, try one thing at a time and not a whole bunch of things, thus eliminating any possible thoughts of BAD instruments. With that in mind I did not like this guitar at all, it buzzed like crazy, and I was furious...but with a little patience, I adusted the pups flush (since they also have that Les PAul like border around the pup), found a good tone and then I realized that this guitar was a screamer. I fell in love instantly. The five way selector really impresses me, and even though I have never really used a five way, nor do I ever switch any switch (primarily Mr. Bridge) it does add options to ones playing style...they also sound friggin great. These pups are not noisy at all, very edgy. 


*ACTION, FIT AND FINISH 9.6*

Ok here is where I have to adjust may playing style. Is it the neck, the jumbo frets? I don't really know, but as each day passes, I become more comfortable with it. The neck has an almost flat area down the centre, so I guess I just need to get used to it. Also, the guitar is missing a screw that holds the locking nut in place...now I really don't know who to fault for this, because it was sitting in a shop for 4 years or so. The action is set low(now that I got my hands on it), however I guess it could go down a tad more, but then it will buzz. The finish is wild but the neck probably needs a new coat of wax (or oil depending) Aside from all that the guitar is sweet, and rugged at the same time. Oh since this is my first fully floating trem, I set it up so that it is level with the guitar body, but you guys know more so I would appreciate any help here!


*RELIABILITY/DURABILITY/CUSTOMER SUPPORT N/A*

No comment here, I just got it...seems solid though, I guess even though it is new, it has been sitting somewhere for 4 years...so with that make your own call!


*OVERALL IMPRESSION 10*

I'm giving this guitar an overall of 10. Not only is it a fantastic, well made professional guitar, but since it only cost 599.00 it deserves the highest possible mark. It also has one of the nicest and strongest cases I have ever seen! I'm not a great player by any means, but I do enjoy quality and along with my Erinie Balls, Wolfie Special and my Wayne Custom, this guitar fits the family perfectly. If you have a chance to purchase one of these, 6 or 7 string Sonics, do so you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Vacant (Jan 16, 2005)

Only thing I would want more than that would be 24 frets 

And the pickup switch is too far for me

In other words:
That guitar looks fuckin sexy


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 16, 2005)

Vacant said:


> Only thing I would want more than that would be 24 frets
> 
> And the pickup switch is too far for me
> 
> ...



Thanks!
I don't know if my fat fingers would do any good on those xtra frets...as far as the switch goes...I'm not one to switch on the fly...hey here's a thought, they should make a pedal switch, like one for your amp that switches pups...for us lazy folk


----------



## 7-request (Jun 15, 2005)

hi, im new here, and new also in 7 string guitar, just got it few weeks ago,...

i like that idea, pedal that swicth Pups,... hmmm how it'll work,...
nice for me, 

am too lazy switching pups on the fly either


----------



## nikt (Jun 15, 2005)

I love the US made custom shop Washburns. I own a PTK model

hte sevenstring looks great exept for the 1+6 tuners placing.

I would go for a standard 7 in line

congrats on new gear


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 15, 2005)

nikt said:


> I love the US made custom shop Washburns. I own a PTK model
> 
> hte sevenstring looks great exept for the 1+6 tuners placing.
> 
> ...


Thanks, man that avatar is creepy...anyway since posting this review I have really grown to love my Washburn. I've learned to control the tone and the action/playability is simply amazing...the only thig is, the guitar is noticeably heavier than most guitars...


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 15, 2005)

The only thing i dont dig is the 22 frets and the invader pickups. Other than that, it looks bad as fuck. \m/ 
(cant believe i didnt comment on this before)


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 15, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> The only thing i dont dig is the 22 frets and the invader pickups. Other than that, it looks bad as fuck. \m/
> (cant believe i didnt comment on this before)


It took me awhile to find my tone with those pups, I have never experienced this before...as for the 22 frets, that's all I have ever known so I can't comment...although I've been on the hunt for a 7620 (everyone rejoice)


----------



## nikt (Jun 16, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Thanks, man that avatar is creepy...



it's from "strangeland" film

any way

I was also looking for a while for a PT3 model. the same design that PTK (all korina) but an all mahogany model with a maple top. and now when I'm total dry of money some guy is selling it on bay. bad luck for me (please ,someone jump on it and hold it for me )

I think that invader bridge is a very good choice for Yours guitar but I would propably change the neck pickup to SD Jazz model. That would give the guitar new sound on clean.

I think that comparing it to other 7 sting in this price range, the washburn beats tham all.

I checked the price list and did You know that the S7V+ (floyd) was listed at 1700$$$ and the S7+ (hardtail) at 1600$$$

it's an awsome quality instrument,enjoy


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jun 16, 2005)

nikt said:


> it's from "strangeland" film
> 
> any way
> 
> ...


Yeah, and for what I paid on Ebay, there was no way I could let it slide...
Now those two models you mentioned are six string models, correct? I'm trying to remember if I have ever heard or seen that model...sounds familiar though...


----------



## nikt (Jun 16, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Yeah, and for what I paid on Ebay, there was no way I could let it slide...
> Now those two models you mentioned are six string models, correct? I'm trying to remember if I have ever heard or seen that model...sounds familiar though...



yes,they are a six string "only" haha, but my PTK sound great - dropped whole tuning to B

maybe You saw it on KidRocks videos. the guitarist jason Krause was endorse with this model
,I've posted a pic of it in my "member gallery" and I also payed funny cash for it, my was upgraded with tone pros bridge and with that I've paid without shipping 600$ and now I must say that I would pay two times that if I only knew that this is such an awsome guitar


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 27, 2005)

I own the fixed bridge version of this guitar, with a Duncan Custom/'59 combo and nice birdsye maple board. The only non-nitpicky bad thing I can say about it is that upper fret access can be a little rough. Otherwise, for the $450 I have in it, it's damn impressive - it sounds totally evil (something about maple/maple/mahogany and a Duncan Custom), and plays great.

Sadly, it doesn't get played as much as it could, since it's my spare, but if you're looking for a quality USA seven string without breaking the bank, these are a damn good choice.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jul 27, 2005)

Mine may be up for sale if anyone is interested. I love it too death, but with the EBMMJP7, it too gets ignored!


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 27, 2005)

I gotta say it...why give it 6-strings of straight pull on the headstock, then put the low-B way off to the side?


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 28, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> I gotta say it...why give it 6-strings of straight pull on the headstock, then put the low-B way off to the side?



Idiocy? I dunno, although it does stay in tune OK on my fixed bridge one...


----------



## Shawn (Aug 1, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> The only thing i dont dig is the 22 frets and the invader pickups. Other than that, it looks bad as fuck. \m/
> (cant believe i didnt comment on this before)



 Same here. I like the color too. Very nice.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 7, 2005)

I had one of these, except it had a figured maple fretboard and was a hard-tail. It was pretty awesome, although the neck was pretty wide even for a 7. The Invader pickups are amazing with that guitar... so warm, fat and brutal.... which helped compensate for the brightness associated with maple necks and bolt-on construction.


----------



## Drew (Aug 8, 2005)

zimbloth said:


> which helped compensate for the brightness associated with maple necks and bolt-on construction.



FWIW, Ed Roman is generally held to be an idiot around here.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Aug 8, 2005)

Drew said:


> FWIW, Ed Roman is generally held to be an idiot around here.


I don't get it?!


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 8, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> I don't get it?!


The comment Drew quoted sounded like something Ed Roman would say. He's an opinionated jackass who basically spouts off comments like he knows everything about guitars, and everybody else has the wrong idea. Usually it comes down to "This brand is the best, this one sucks, if you buy it you're getting ripped off, because of (blah blah blah, stuff about the hardware/construction/materials/country of origin, blah blah blah) it won't sound as good or be worth the money you pay for it".


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Aug 8, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> The comment Drew quoted sounded like something Ed Roman would say. He's an opinionated jackass who basically spouts off comments like he knows everything about guitars, and everybody else has the wrong idea. Usually it comes down to "This brand is the best, this one sucks, if you buy it you're getting ripped off, because of (blah blah blah, stuff about the hardware/construction/materials/country of origin, blah blah blah) it won't sound as good or be worth the money you pay for it".


Oh thanks, I've heard of Ed, and I've also heard of most peoples thoughts on Ed, I guess I'm a little slow...


----------



## Drew (Aug 8, 2005)

haha, no worries. Ed's a well known hater of anything without a "deep tenion neck," whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 8, 2005)

Drew said:


> haha, no worries. Ed's a well known hater of anything without a "deep tenion neck," whatever the fuck that means.



LMFAO  No doubt. 

That dude is Leprechaun, I tell you. "Where's me deep tenion neck?! ARRGH!"


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## eaeolian (Jan 5, 2006)

Thread Resurrection:

I can't recommend these guitars enough, especially for those looking for something a little different in a 7 string. They play great, sound great, and usually go for cheap on evilBay. I've had mine for nearly two years now, and it's still just as awesome. If only I didn't have this Jackson thing that I play most of the time...


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 5, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Thread Resurrection:
> 
> I can't recommend these guitars enough, especially for those looking for something a little different in a 7 string. They play great, sound great, and usually go for cheap on evilBay. I've had mine for nearly two years now, and it's still just as awesome. If only I didn't have this Jackson thing that I play most of the time...


Here, here, I love the neck and they are as solid as a rock. Mine gets played most of the time (practise, writing, etc)


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 29, 2006)

I had one of these as well. I liked it, but I felt the neck was way too uncomfortable compared to just about every other 7-string ive ever played - Ibanez, USA BC Rich, anything. It sure did sound and look great though. It came with a Duncan Distortion/59 instead of dual Invaders like my Sonic 6 has.

Here is a pic of mine:


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 29, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I had one of these as well. I liked it, but I felt the neck was way too uncomfortable compared to just about every other 7-string ive ever played - Ibanez, USA BC Rich, anything. It sure did sound and look great though. It came with a Duncan Distortion/59 instead of dual Invaders like my Sonic 6 has.



That's hilarious. You sold that on eBay, right? I think that's the one I have...

I don't find the neck uncomfortable at all - it's hardly wizard-thin, but it fits my hand nicely...

Edit - I'm almost sure that's the one I have now, unless two have almost exactly the wear patterns on the bridge...


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes I sold it on eBay, it probably was to you. I've sold a lot of 7s on ebay. I'm happy you like it to be honest, I was worried when I sold it whoever I sold it to wouldn't like it. 

My hands aren't that big, so, I mean I could shred all day on the thing, I just didn't like the neck profile as much as some of the other USA 7s I had.

That is really funny though, I'm real happy you love it.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 30, 2006)

Lemme see if I can find the feedback you left me for the guitar lol.

Positive feedback rating Item exactly as described, fast shipping, great packing job-would buy from again
Buyer eaeolian ( 78Feedback score is 50 to 99) May-14-04 18:14 3721465252

haha nice, it was you!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Lemme see if I can find the feedback you left me for the guitar lol.
> 
> Positive feedback rating Item exactly as described, fast shipping, great packing job-would buy from again
> Buyer eaeolian ( 78Feedback score is 50 to 99) May-14-04 18:14 3721465252
> ...



Yep. Small world - I remeber you packed the thing to survive a nuclear blast.  I love the guitar - I haven't got the biggest hands, either, but the curve of the neck works well with my thumb position. I just changed the Distortion (too "gritty") for a Custom, and now it's my #2 7 string.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 30, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Yep. Small world - I remeber you packed the thing to survive a nuclear blast.  I love the guitar - I haven't got the biggest hands, either, but the curve of the neck works well with my thumb position. I just changed the Distortion (too "gritty") for a Custom, and now it's my #2 7 string.


What kind of pups did you change them to?
Yeah I love mine also, I spend most of my time on it. I love the neck. I just need to get a set of Optimum strings for it so I can be on the same level as my JP...then I'll really love it. I wonder exactly how many of these were made...it seems that info on these is really hard to find. When I bought mine on Ebay the seller had quite a few Sonic 6 and 7's (plus a bunch of other Washburns)


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 30, 2006)

It had a Duncan Distortion and a '59 when I got it. The '59 is fine for a neck PU, but the Distortion was too "grainy" for me (I've never been much of a fan of that PU, personally), so I swapped it for a Duncan Custom, which I've had a lot of success with in mahogany guitars with maple necks and boards. The guitar sounds great now...


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah, I dont like the Duncan Distortion at all. The Invader works really well in the Sonic 6, the maple fretboard helps offset the huge thickness of the Invader. Eventually Sonic 7s started coming with Invaders as well, before they got discontinued.


----------



## Drew (Jan 30, 2006)

Hahaha, that's awesome. 

As an aside, I absolutely love maple boards, both the sound and the look and the feel, and that thing is bizarrely attractive.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 30, 2006)

I prefer ebony, but maple is nice too. Especially birdseye/figured maple boards like those Washburns.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah, it's a nice piece of birdseye. The build quality on the guitar is great.

These used to show up all the time, and now they're pretty scarce on evilBay. Quality guitars all around.


----------



## noodles (Jan 30, 2006)

I've got even smaller hands than Eaeolian, yet I find it extremely comfortable to play. It's all about the shape of the neck, I guess. That guitar is also an absolute cannon unplugged.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 30, 2006)

It's built like a tank also...


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't know, it just wasn't for me. I'm glad I sold it to someone who appreciates it to its fullest though. I just got a Universe which is coming on Wed, hooray.


----------



## Drew (Jan 31, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I don't know, it just wasn't for me. I'm glad I sold it to someone who appreciates it to its fullest though. I just got a Universe which is coming on Wed, hooray.



Awesome, my PWH is possibly the single greatest seven string guitar I've ever played, and there haven't been many sixes that I've gotten my hands on that could compete, either (off the top of my head, I'm thinking of a stupidly resonant koa Charvel - had that thing had a seventh string, it would have been my first $1000+ impulse purchase. God damn... I didn't even plug it in and I knew I wanted it.)


----------

